# ncd protection cover,breakdown assist



## sunrock (6 Dec 2006)

Just got my renewal notice from FBD.
I drive a 1.3 saloon thats 10 years old,worth about 3000e,in a rural area.
I am over 40 and have 5 years"claims free", and have low yearly mileage.
TPFT is 330e
ncd protection cover   optional  27e
car breakdown assist optional 30e
First i don`t think i`ll go for their optional extras of ncd protection cover and breakdown assist.However i don`t know much about these and maybe someone could advise me.
Now i`m happy enough with 330e for 3rd party ,fire and theft.although i have noticed quotes of 300e from fbd for similiar "safe" drivers like myself.
Is it worth asking them for a cheaper quote_problem is I know the staff personally at the branch and don`t really want to haggle ,especially as the staff are very nice ,and  maybe its not a bad quote.


----------



## CCOVICH (6 Dec 2006)

€30 for breakdown cover seems reasonable if it is an old car.  My gf was able to use this when her battery died and when she need a tyre changed.

Not sure if NCD protection is of any/much use, depends on the policy/insurer I guess.


----------



## NHG (6 Dec 2006)

Always ask for discount. I got over €200 off my rental house insurance and when my mums renewal for rental property came (same values) hers was higher again and she got hers discounted to the same as mine.

I think I got over €50 off my car insurance - If you don't ask you won't receive!

Like you I would'nt like to change my policy from FBD. 

(my friend used to work there and she told me to take the NCD protection)


----------



## RS2K (6 Dec 2006)

Ask by all means but €300 is reasoanbly cheap for any motor policy regardless of the risk.


----------



## Helen (6 Dec 2006)

Give Tesco online insurance a go - I've just got a fully comp quote on a 1.4 2005 car (not including NCD protection) for 335 euro which is 80 better than the next best.


----------



## Satanta (6 Dec 2006)

Helen said:


> Give Tesco online insurance a go


To be honest, give them all a go. It depends if you fit into the "group" or "profile" that company are looking to increase as to just how good your quote will be.

I wouldn't for one second let your relationships with members of staff put you off looking for a discount. To be honest, I'd use it to push for the best reductions going. They won't consider it an insult that a client is looking for the best deal, whether that client is a friend or not.


----------



## briancbyrne (7 Dec 2006)

Im an insurance broker and I would ALWAYS advise someone to protect thier No Claims Bonus if possible.... it takes so long to build up and all it takes is one moment to knock you back to square one... a moment that often isint your fault but you nonetheless are seen as responsible by the insurers e.g. an incident with an unknown 3rd party.


----------

